# Lip scrub market research



## evelovesowls (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey I'm making a lip scrub and I want it to be perfect and I also want to do a little survey on which flavour would be best. 
The flavours are...
Candy floss 
Sticky toffy pudding 
Butterscotch 
Caramel toffee 
Chocolate 

Please choose one of these flavours for the survey and thanks x


----------



## Lissa Loo (Nov 17, 2013)

Caramel Toffee sounds scrumptious this time of year. And Candy Floss as the runner up.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 17, 2013)

candy floss or butterscotch


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 17, 2013)

Caramel toffee sounds like something I'd pick up.


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 17, 2013)

chocolate or candy floss,  however, my first pick always will be peppermint or spearmint


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 17, 2013)

kryse13 said:


> chocolate or candy floss, however, my first pick always will be peppermint or spearmint


 
I agree with this for my top picks most times.  I love a peppermint lip balm, but I also like pomegranate, but you can find those almost anywhere.


----------



## evelovesowls (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you for all the comments I am trying to make a sweet candy flavoured scrub that tastes and smells nice and I have been wanting to do some research this topic is now over because i have all the information thank you so much


----------



## kryse13 (Nov 17, 2013)

ourwolfden said:


> I agree with this for my top picks most times.  I love a peppermint lip balm, but I also like pomegranate, but you can find those almost anywhere.



I love my peppermint lip balm, I don't like using anything else because it makes my throat feel scratchy.  Lip scrub may be different.  I would definitly prefer the chocolate over the others and candy floss would be my second choice


----------



## FaeryKiss (Nov 17, 2013)

Anything with toffee or caramel sounds Wonderful ♥


----------

